# basic electrical panel question



## drewdin (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a quick easy question for you, when looking at load centers they state they are 12 circuit 6 space. 

Does this mean that I can put six breakers in now but can be expanded to a total of 12?

Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Dec 17, 2012)

It means you can 6 regular size breakers or 6 tandem or mini breakers that are actually two breakers in one or any combination of them.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, I was also told from a few people to stay away from the tandem breakers, do you feel the same way?


----------



## JoeD (Dec 20, 2012)

If the panel is rated to accept them and you use the proper ones for the panel I don't see any issues. I would use them.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 20, 2012)

While you're at it, you may want to check if you have split bus panel
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ULTUP-dCqTO0QG3mIG4BA&ved=0CD0Q9QEwAw&dur=123

My breakers are not coordinated and this kind of panel wiring had me going in circles while half the house was without power.


----------



## drewdin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, im in the process of buying a 24-12 100 amp Square D panel, I'll make sure I check if it is split bus


----------



## JoeD (Dec 20, 2012)

Split bus is old technology. You will not likely find a new one that is a split bus.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2012)

Going in circles. Wuzzat; that might explain a lot.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 21, 2012)

JoeD said:


> Split bus is old technology. You will not likely find a new one that is a split bus.


Yes, my panel is from '71.  I should hang around elec. supply houses more often.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 2, 2013)

another basic question, do breakers have to be split across the panel, ie... in order 1, 2, 3, etc.. or can I just go doen one side and use spots 2, 4, 6, 8? Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Jan 2, 2013)

The bus bars alternate connections down each side so you can fill one whole side if you like and the load will still be distributed across the two incoming hot lines.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2013)

I recommend making an electrical diagram of the panel while it's still empty because it's pretty hard once it's full.


----------



## drewdin (Jan 2, 2013)

@JoeD - Thanks, It was easier for me to have all the breakers on the right side so that's where I installed them. Using up the six even breakers, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12. After I installed them, it made me wonder if It was a requirement that they are evenly spaced on the hot lines coming in but I had already cut the cables to length. So I crossed my fingers and asked the question. 

@wuzzat - I agree, I got the 6 breakers I installed labeled along with the wire coming out of the panel labeled.


----------

